# 205lb 9-pointer



## Ol' 30-30 (Oct 28, 2009)

Smoked my best deer to date today, a 205lb 9-pointer.  PUMPED!!!!  PS I tried with the tounge.


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd have let him walk.


----------



## JNP125 (Oct 28, 2009)

congrats on the nice buck


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fine buck man,Congrats.


----------



## quinn (Oct 28, 2009)

buckhunter3987 said:


> I'd have let him walk.



Yep......maybe one more step.Congrats nice deer,great mass.


----------



## Postal Buck (Oct 29, 2009)

*Congrats !!!!!*

Wow man , what mass on the base of those beams and the size of his neck . What did he measure at the base ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 29, 2009)

great mature buck, congrats!!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice heavy buck.
Congratulations


----------



## AUBrowning (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats again - that is a fine buck with great mass!!  I'm glad that the pressure is off now so that we can start getting after the quail pretty soon.


----------



## marknga (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice one! Congratulations. 
Probably will stay pumped for a few days.


----------



## Fortner (Oct 29, 2009)

Good buck Mike


----------



## shawn mills (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice buck!  Is that Walton county? Was he chasing?


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 29, 2009)

Great buck! Like how far apart those brows are. Congratulations!


----------



## Debin (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats a big daddy rigth there! Congrats


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice mass on that big boy! Way to go!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 29, 2009)

That is a big ol buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Broken Tine (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a pig!


----------



## Melissa (Oct 29, 2009)

congrats


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Killer buck man, good job!


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Oct 30, 2009)

I didn't measure the bases, I'm picking the cape up next week and I'll do it then.  It was in Gwinnett, right by the Gwinnett/Rockdale county line.  He was with a doe but wasn't running her too hard.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## w-deputy (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Gumbo1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well done!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2009)

Postal Buck said:


> What did he measure at the base ?



that's what i'd like to know to.  that thing is stout.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2009)

full grown for sure!


----------



## GunDog (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats.....


----------



## RoboHunter (Oct 30, 2009)

Great buck!!
Did the ole 30-30 get him?


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 30, 2009)

*Congrats*

I love the mass on them horns. Awesome!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats on that big ole buck!


----------



## red ranger 3 (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats- I'da shot him too!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Oct 31, 2009)

Great buck, congrats on the kill


----------



## Nitro (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats on a fine Buck!


----------



## Killa (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah that things got a lil mass on him nice deer


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice buck man! He's thick all over.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 3, 2009)

That is a fine one, congratulations!


----------



## 200+ (Nov 3, 2009)

What a brute. love deer with mass. Way to go!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 3, 2009)

awesome - congrats


----------



## bones-n-beards (Nov 13, 2009)

*nice*

WOW!! look at those bases ! Nice deer man CONGRATS !!


----------

